# Deer processors in Bismarck/Mandan



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Any recommendations?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Butcher block throws multiple parties deer together, and process it together. Therefore someone brings in a spoiled deer, you could get it. I have a friend who works there, told me not to bring in deer there. As to where, look around. it only takes our processor 4 or 5 months to finish!!! crazy but worth it!!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

DW Meats on 1103 South 12th in Bismarck.

It used to be Gienger's. I have not had any deer processed since the change of ownership. However, They do have excellent meat. The meat you bring in is the same you will take home.

We have tried there Jalepeno and cheese summer sausage, slim jims, jerky, steaks, pork chops, brats and ground beef. All have been very good.

Here is there 2005 wild game processing price list:


----------

